
Google Walkout: Employees Stage Protest Over Handling of Sexual Harassment - azernik
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/01/technology/google-walkout-sexual-harassment.html
======
olefoo
Asking for a board seat for employees is the interesting bit.

~~~
s3r3nity
That, and the "Chief Diversity Officer" push, after Apple rejected a similar
push from some shareholders / employees.

------
Simulacra
...and then they went back in, got a free massage, some lovely free gourmet
food, and back to work.

